# Commercial Job opportunity



## Giorgio.g (Mar 31, 2013)

jcuba00697 said:


> I am looking for Journeyman licensed or level electricians who would be open to extensive travel, working nights, and a lot of hours for a project involving modifications and instillations in a chain of retail stores across the country.
> 
> 
> Candidates would need to be ok with operating a company vehicle
> ...


This is a staffing company guys and not an actual electrical contractor.


----------



## jcuba00697 (May 9, 2014)

That is correct. I do work for a staffing agency, but I am providing services for an electrical contractor that has been partner's with my manager for over a decade. 

My aim is to provide a service to someone who is looking for work as well as a great custome service experience.

Feel free to contact me with any questions regarding my opportunities!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

are there only two projects or more?;?


----------



## jcuba00697 (May 9, 2014)

There are two projects that I am aware of right now. There is talk of more projects coming down the line during the summer months, but I can't promise anything outside of what I know.

I do have perm. positions for the same company as a service technician. Those positions do require you to live near of their available cities.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Is this for staley corp? Just curious.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

This sounds great! What kind of retirement and incentive packages do you offer? How much will my signing bonus be if I accept? Can I get a company phone and gas card?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm all over it. :no:


----------



## jcuba00697 (May 9, 2014)

NacBooster29 said:


> Is this for staley corp? Just curious.


It is not for Staley Corp. The client company I am partnering with is based out of Arkansas


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Congrats fellas!! Our ship has come in. A life of luxury awaits. I think :blink: What's a "competitive salary"? :confused1:


----------



## jcuba00697 (May 9, 2014)

Phatstax said:


> This sounds great! What kind of retirement and incentive packages do you offer? How much will my signing bonus be if I accept? Can I get a company phone and gas card?


 
I assume you're referring to the perm. positions they have? For those, there is a 6 month contract period but once brought on direct, i'm not aware of any signing bonuses or incentive packages. They do provide a gas card from day 1 and a company phone after you've been brought on perm. 

Those are some great questions and one's that I will most definitley be asking the client for more insight on. Thank you!:thumbsup:


----------



## jcuba00697 (May 9, 2014)

electricmanscott said:


> Congrats fellas!! Our ship has come in. A life of luxury awaits. I think :blink: What's a "competitive salary"? :confused1:


 
I have actually been asked by the client not to discuss their pay rate in open forum. If you would like to know, feel free to shoot me an email I can respond to and possibly give more specs on the op. [email protected]

thank you


----------

